# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [DELPHI] - Encode Password

## Madboy

```
procedure TForm1.Button1Click(Sender: TObject);
var
  s: String[255];
  c: array[0..255] of Byte absolute s;
  i: Integer;
begin
  //Encode

  s := 'Sample';
  for i := 1 to Ord(s[0]) do c[i] := 23 xor c[i];
  Label1.Caption := s;

  //Decode

  s := Label1.Caption;
  for i := 1 to Length(s) do s[i] := Char(23 xor Ord(c[i]));
  Label2.Caption := s;
end;
```

----------


## Madboy

This cleaned up version illustrates the use of 2 TEdit boxes, the first TEdit box (txtEnterPassword) is the original pass string, and the second TEdit (txtEncryptedPassword) is the encoded pass string.



```
procedure TfrmPasswordEncrypter.cmdEncryptClick(Sender: TObject);
var
  s: String[255];
  c: array[0..255] of Byte absolute s;
  i: Integer;
begin
  //Encode

  s:= txtEnterPassword.Text;
  for i:= 1 to Ord(s[0]) do c[i]:= 23 xor c[i];
  txtEncryptedPassword.Text:= s;

  //Decode

  s:= txtEncryptedPassword.Text;
  for i:= 1 to Length(s) do s[i]:= Char(23 xor Ord(c[i]));
  txtEnterPassword.Text:= s;
end;
```

----------

